# سؤال مهم ارجو الاجابة من مهندسين السلامة والصحة المهنية



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

انا خريج الجامعه العمالية بمصر حاصل على بكالوريوس رقابة جودة

هل يمكنن الحصول على دورة osha ( الأوشا ) وأكون اخصائى سلامة وصحه مهنيه

او مهندس سلامة او الحصول على اى دوره اخرى تؤهلنى لذلك ولا مش ممكن 

وشى اخر هل الدراسة باللغه العربيه ام الانجليزية 

لانى ضعيف فى اللغة الانجليزية واذا امكن ان احصل على دورة فى السلامة

وما هى المراكز او الاماكن التى تكون معتمده واستطيع بعدها ان اتقدم للشركات 

بوظيفه اخصائى سلامة والصحه المهنيه او امن صناعى

اعتذر للاطاله ولكم جزيل الشكر *


----------



## hamada4874 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا لنكون اخصائى ليس من الضرورى الحصول على اوشا انما لابد ان تحصل على التدريب الاساسى لاخصائى السلامة والصحة المهنية من المركز القومى لدراسات السلامة والصحة المهنية ودة الموقع http://www.niosh.gov.eg/index-1.html
وممكن بعد كدة تزود السى فى بالاوشا وطبعا اسعافات اولية ودفاع مدنى
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الفاضل اتمنى شرح ولو جزء عن هذه الدورة 
وبالنسبة لدورة الدفاع المدنى انا حاصل عليها .*


----------

